# STORM DAMAGE - WORKSHOP SCATTERED ALL OVER TOWN!



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

IF YOU'D LIKE SOME REALLY FRESH WHITE OAK YOU CAN HAVE ALL YOU WANT! THEN MAYBE I CAN FIND MY WORKSHOP.

WE GOT HIT HARD LAST NIGHT BY THE STORM THAT EXTENDED FROM CENTRAL TEXAS INTO CANADA. I PRAY THAT ALL OF YOU ARE OK BECAUSE I KNOW I'M NOT THE ONLY LJ TO BE EFFECTED. THE OUTSIDE WALL OF MY SHOP BLEW OUT AND I HAVE TOOLS AND MATERIAL SCATTERED FROM HERE TO THE OTHER SIDE OF TOWN.



















I WAS OUT ALL NIGHT AND STARTING AGAIN THIS MORNING HELPING PEOPLE AROUND TOWN. OUR LITTLE CHURCH SURVIVED, BUT MANY OTHERS IN WACO DIDN'T. MOST OF THE 150,000 FOLKS ARE STILL WITHOUT POWER. WE ARE FORTUNATE THAT OUR POWER WAS BACK ON QUICKLY. THE HOBBY LOBBY DOWN THE STREET WAS TOTALED.









THIS IS THE CHURCH RIGHT NEXT TO THE ONE I PASTOR. I'VE ALREADY MADE ARRANGEMENTS FOR THEM TO USE OUR BUILDING AND WE WILL HAVE A JOINT SERVICE THIS SUNDAY.










WHILE CHECKING DAMAGE THIS MORNING MY NEIGHBORS SON GOT SMACKED IN THE HEAD BY A LIMB THAT HADN'T YET SNAPPED OFF YET. MOST OF THE INJURIES HAPPENED AFTER THE FACT AS PEOPLE HAVE BEEN MOVING AROUND THIS MORNING.










THANK GOD NO ONE GOT KILLED BY THE HAIL!


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow glad you're ok, that hail is massive like small meteors falling from the sky.


----------



## Nickdarr (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow. Glad you are okay. Good luck with clean up and I hope you find your shop.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I'd passed through Waco on I-35 many times while stationed at Ft Hood in the 70s. Being from Michigan, time in Texas was my first exposure to unpredictable weather. I remember a warmer sunny day in the morning, hail size of golf balls at noon, overflowing creeks that day before were dry and then no evidence of anything by 5:00 pm. We try to manage survival from nature, but cannot manage nature.

It is great there was no loss of life, but there is never a guarantee regardless of the planning you may do. Very good time to reflect.

Steve.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Lord when things are difficult, lead us to Your word and remind us You are in control.

Sorry for your loss Steve. - Grandpa Len


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

I am sorry to hear your news, but likewise, glad nobody was killed. If I were closer I would come and give a hand, but our thoughts are with you all.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I read a post on Facebook last night about damage in Waco. Sorry to hear about your damage. I hope everything will turn out OK.

By the time the front made into the Houston area, I only heard several loud thunder booms and we got some rain. Looks like we were real lucky.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Steve, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I don't suppose there is any way I can be of any help but if you think of something let me know. It is an ill wind that blows no one any good. All we got were some cannon shot of thunder that scare the hell out of our dogs. One just hides in the back corner of our shower and the blind one just stays underfoot and follows you anywhere you go. And we had a wonderful cool morning with clear skys and the promise of a day tomorrow with temps in the 70's. We have a wedding to go to tomorrow that will be outside so will make it even better.

I didn't see anything on the news this morning about what happened up your way. Maybe I just didn't hear that part. I am thankful you are feeling better and can get out to "tend the flock". This is when you are really needed so I guess your recovery was part of the Man's plan to have you ready and able to pastor. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Not good at all.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry you had to get hit, only God knows why. We are going through different kinds of storms down here… Praying for a good ride out…!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

When it rains it pours! Sorry to hear this. Im going to kansas tomorrow for a FEMA tornado exercise. Take care.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Sorry for your bad fortune. You and your community will be in our thoughts and prayers. I would only hinder if I were to attempt to help. We got some good sized hailstones in NE Oklahoma yesterday but were fortunate enough to not suffer losses.

My favorite thought.
When we come to the end of the light, we must have faith. When we step off into the darkness God will provide something for us to stand upon, or He will teach us to fly.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Glad all is ok. My brother is in Edmond OK, I've see pic's like these for years. God bless!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Steve, So sorry to hear this but I'm thankful no loss of life. "Stuff" can be replaced.

I heard a good quote a few years ago that helped me to put things in perspective: "if money will fix it, it ain't a problem".


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

What he said….


> My favorite thought.
> When we come to the end of the light, we must have faith. When we step off into the darkness God will provide something for us to stand upon, or He will teach us to fly.
> 
> - mudflap4869


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

sorry to hear about all the damage.we where blessed it came through but not any damage to speak of close by.i'll keep you and the community in my prayers.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow Steve! What sad news. Glad you're walkin and talkin. Hope you can get yours and your town put back together.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow Steve, I'm in central Texas but looks like it missed us, sorry to hear as others of all the damage and glad you're OK.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

What a tragedy, Steve; I'm so sorry for yours and your neighbor's losses. It is a blessing that no one in your community was killed and I hope that the injured will recover completely and that God will watch over all of you while you rebuild and recover.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

Blackie, a lot of folks missed it, even here in town. We were at the end of the whip so to speak. That's why we had so much damage. It's the place in a storm system you don't want to be because it is where the tornadoes hit. The National Weather Service people on the ground this weekend sad they did find evidence that there was some tornatic activity because of the twisted remains of some trees and sign posts. One traffic light on Valley Mills is twisted like a cork screw.

UPDATE: I do have most of my shop and tools recovered. I just need to fix a wall and give my tools some TLC.


----------

